# hasta arriba



## krolaina

Hola!

¿Alguna expressió per dire "hasta arriba", per favor? Per exemple:

A. ........... de treball.
B. La tassa està.......... de llet.

Moltes gràcies.


----------



## brau

Què tal "fins al cap" per a persones?

A- Fins al cap de treball
B- La tassa està plena de llet fins a dalt (del tot)

És el que jo diria. 

EDITE: Per aclarir, en castellà "hasta arriba" s'utilitza tant per a persones com per a coses, però en català només per a coses ("fins a dalt de treball" sona una castellanada).


----------



## krolaina

Gràcies brau! (perdó per el meu catalá...).
M'ha servit molt l'explicació.


----------



## brau

I de perdó res. Dire, dir/per el, pel: a part d'això no tens cap error. Ja saps, caminante no hay camino...


----------



## betulina

Hola!

A mi "fins al cap" em sona estrany. La meva opció seria "fins al capdamunt de treball" (més que "treball" diria "feina", però).

Salut!


----------



## brau

betulina said:


> Hola!
> 
> A mi "fins al cap" em sona estrany. La meva opció seria "fins al capdamunt de treball" (més que "treball" diria "feina", però).
> 
> Salut!



Si sóc sincer, m'imaginava que passaria una cosa d'aquestes. Com he dit això és el que diria jo. A mi el que em sona extrany és "fins al capdamunt". Qüestions dialectals.


----------



## betulina

brau said:


> Si sóc sincer, m'imaginava que passaria una cosa d'aquestes. A mi el que em sona extrany és "fins al capdamunt". Qüestions dialectals.



 hehe, jo també m'imaginava que em diries això.  Exacte, diferències dialectals.


----------



## krolaina

Gràcies betulina!

I per que us sona estrany? ¿són usos locals?

Edit. ah, ja, ja.

Petons i gràcies!


----------



## brau

krolaina said:


> Gràcies betulina!
> 
> I per que us sona estrany? ¿són usos locals?
> 
> Edit. ah, ja, ja.
> 
> Petons i gràcies!



Com veus, jo sóc valencià i betulina dels voltants de Barcelona, i són diferències dialectals. Probablement tu estaràs aprenent català central, així que jo t'aconsellaria que agafasses l'opció de betulina, per allò de la coherència dialectal.


----------



## krolaina

El meu pare és de Villafranca del Penedés... així que ho conec un poc (molt poc) el catalá.
Gràcies de nou (?)


----------



## su123

Bones!!

Jo faria servir "fins a dalt" per a les dues frases.

Estic fins a dalt de treball/feina
La tassa està fins a dalt de llet

També carregat o carregada


----------



## krolaina

Gràcies su!!


----------



## Sothus

Pel que fa al treball, també pots dir "Estic fins al coll de treball", i a la tassa jo diria que "la tassa és plena de llet".

Si, ja sé que no són traduccions literals del que demanes, però... des de quan la millor traducció és la literal?


----------



## e.ma

¿I "fins a la bola"?


----------



## krolaina

Sothus said:


> Si, ja sé que no són traduccions literals del que demanes, però... des de quan la millor traducció és la literal?


 
Gràcies Sothus, si, a mes m'agraden las traduccions que no són literals, s'aprend més! 



e.ma said:


> ¿I "fins a la bola"?


 
Hola e.ma!

Això no ho entend, seria com "hasta los huevos"...


----------



## betulina

Sothus said:


> Pel que fa al treball, també pots dir "Estic fins al coll de treball", i a la tassa jo diria que "la tassa és plena de llet".



Tens raó, Sothus! "fins al coll" em sembla perfecte! Jo diria "estic de feina fins al coll". Justa!



> ¿I "fins a la bola"?



E.ma, a mi no em sona gens, això, però pot molt ben ser que algú ho digui.


----------



## brau

"Fins al coll" és una boníssima opció, potser la que ens sona "be" a més gent.


----------



## brau

su123 said:


> Bones!!
> 
> Jo faria servir "fins a dalt" per a les dues frases.
> 
> Estic fins a dalt de treball/feina
> La tassa està fins a dalt de llet
> 
> També carregat o carregada



Mil perdons su, estava convençut de què "fins a dalt" aplicat a persones no ho deia cap parlant nadiu, ara retire el meu comentari anterior.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Per a l'exemple del treball, a mi també em sona "em surt la feina *per les orelles*"... És invenció meva o l'heu sentida? Jo l'he dita sempre però, sincerament, no sé d'on l'he treta...


----------



## joanet

A la tassa jo diria que "la tassa és plena de llet a vessar" (element emfàtic).


I sobre feina vs. treball: el treball és qualsevol esforç, mentre que la feina és el treball que es fa amb una retribució a canvi i que té uns horaris, etc.

És a dir: tinc un treball de química, el treball al camp és dur, però: vaig a la feina, la meva feina és de mestre. NO: vaig al treball...


----------



## chics

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Per a l'exemple del treball, a mi també em sona "em surt la feina *per les orelles*"... És invenció meva o l'heu sentida? Jo l'he dita sempre però, sincerament, no sé d'on l'he treta...


Jo també la conec... i tampoc sé d'on surt, però ho imagino. Tens tanta feina a dins -com si fóssim un pot o un porró- estem tant a reventar, que se surt... per a dalt de tot, els forats que tenim més amunt són els del nas i els de les orelles; però orelles, una a cada costat, fa una imatge mé gràfica, sortint com una font...


----------



## krolaina

Veig que hi ha (?) moltes possibilitats... glub!

Gràcies a tots per l'ajuda.


----------



## chics

Ui ¡pero hay más!

También puedes decir "n'estic fins el capdemunt!" en el sentido de "estoy harta"; y entonces te empezarán a salir sinónimos tipo: "n'estic fins els ous/collons", etc.

Saludos.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

joanet said:


> A la tassa jo diria que "la tassa és plena de llet a vessar" (element emfàtic).
> 
> 
> I sobre feina vs. treball: el treball és qualsevol esforç, mentre que la feina és el treball que es fa amb una retribució a canvi i que té uns horaris, etc.
> 
> És a dir: tinc un treball de química, el treball al camp és dur, però: vaig a la feina, la meva feina és de mestre. NO: vaig al treball...


i tatam

Sí, i també és fa servir molt metafòricament: "el local era *ple a vessar i* no s'hi podia passar de la gentada".

Pel que fa al comentari que fas entre feina i treball, penso que obro un fil: és una qüestió prou interessant


----------

